# Trimming dwarf hair grass



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/aquascaping/154254-mowing-lawn-gloss-hair-grass-hc.html


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Exactly what I was looking for 

Thanks


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Maybe this will help

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/146403-h2o2-dip.html


----------

